# Activate Xtreme vs HCgenerate



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Whats your thoughts guys, need to curb spending, Activate Xtreme 120 Capsules seems to get some good reviews, thoughts vs HCgenerate ???

HCGenerate claims to aid with

Benefits of HCGenerate:

· helps prevent erectile disfunction

· keeps muscle gains Harder

· assists liver function

· promotes better mood and feeling of well being well using harsh pct drugs

· prevents rapid reductions in IGF

. prevents shut down well on cycle

.promotes natural testosterone production

Will this alternative still help with the same ???


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you noticed any of the above? Had good results from HCGenerate?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

cheers Bash


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> To be honest Im still on cycle, so its hard to judge, my libdo has certainly been on fire over the last week weeks, is that down to this product, I dont know is the answer to that


I think it is a cert with the profile that you will experience an increase in libido this is one of the reasons it is a great product to stcak alongside a ProHormone cycle as well as being a test booster in PCT or for a natty run as it minimises shut down from the start.

Obviously budget plays a part but there was a guy on the ntbm forums ran double dose and supposedly could see his guys were a lot bigger not just feel it.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bashman said:


> I've seen a lot more positive user feedback on HGenerate than I have Activate Xtreme, but AX is backed up with blood work and IMO Driven Sports is one of the most reputable companies out there.


DS products are solid so I am not looking to head to head on it, what I would say is NTBM is growing every month in the UK and there is good reason for this.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

So you would say stick with HCgenerate, as the other test booster wont help with sex drive ?


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

No, Activate Xtreme is excellent for sex drive. It will go toe-to-toe with any testosterone booster out there. It hasn't been a market leader for years by mistake.

I've recently noticed another copycat of our high and low standardization of mucuna pruriens extracts in a product. That's two now, am expecting more!


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> DS products are solid so I am not looking to head to head on it, what I would say is NTBM is growing every month in the UK and there is good reason for this.


We have a great relationship with Nate.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Driven Sports said:


> No, Activate Xtreme is excellent for sex drive. It will go toe-to-toe with any testosterone booster out there. It hasn't been a market leader for years by mistake.
> 
> I've recently noticed another copycat of our high and low standardization of mucuna pruriens extracts in a product. That's two now, am expecting more!


Cheers for that, bought some today from Preditor nutrition


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Driven Sports said:


> We have a great relationship with Nate.


LOL - does not suprise, love being connected to the guy.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nocarbs what's your cycle?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Tritest 400, Winstrol , Proviron , GHRP2 and GHF 1-29 peptides and Novla


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Tritest 400, Winstrol , Proviron , GHRP2 and GHF 1-29 peptides and Novla


And your running hcgenerate to help recovery after? Are you fúcking joking?lol


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Two great products which have stood the test of time. Both will deliver good results.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bashman said:


> From your previous posts you were looking to do the same yourself until you started running HCG?


Yes to give it a go on an epi or sd cycle, not a test and winny cycle.

Was interested in it from all the hype until I researched more and found it doesn't really do what it's says it does


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Driven Sports said:


> We have a great relationship with Nate.


Nate is a great guy and Matt is a cool and smart guy too! Matt has always been very helpful and we had great conversations by PM on bb.com years ago. 

OP you actually can't go wrong with both products. Use HCGenerate during cycle and Activate Xtreme during PCT.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Yes to give it a go on an epi or sd cycle, not a test and winny cycle.
> 
> Was interested in it from all the hype until I researched more and found it doesn't really do what it's says it does


No im not running this as PCT, I run this whilst im on cycle, and sorry i cant agree with you that it does nothing


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> No im not running this as PCT, I run this whilst im on cycle, and sorry i cant agree with you that it does nothing


What do you think it does then?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> What do you think it does then?


1st Cycle - my balls shrunk

2nd cycle - started HCgenerate 2 weeks before, and the same time period as cycle 1, my balls are normal


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

hcgenerate has a better rep... because of ONE board. coincidently the same board that flogs the stuff.

I'd take any info relating to the product on that site with a pinch of salt.

why not use the cheaper REAL hcg that actually works?

Hold on... HCGenerate has stood the "test of time"?

just how old is this product exactly? and what proof is there that it's stood the test of time?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> hcgenerate has a better rep... because of ONE board. coincidently the same board that flogs the stuff.
> 
> I'd take any info relating to the product on that site with a pinch of salt.
> 
> ...


Search on here and muscletalk for forum member that have used HCGenerate (so UK and unsponsored forums) and find me the positive to negative ratio of feedback relating to the product, I have not seen a bad one if this helps give a guide.

The very fact that it actually lists the amount of each ingredient and does not hide behind a prop blend like 90% of test boosters on the market and uses the finest raws it is as good as it gets.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> hcgenerate has a better rep... because of ONE board. coincidently the same board that flogs the stuff.
> 
> I'd take any info relating to the product on that site with a pinch of salt.
> 
> ...


I think some people are afraid of injections...

HCGenerate has been on the market since 2008 or 2009. I think user feedback is proof enough. Omplus there are studies out there backing these claims.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

jayjo the user in question here is injecting tri-test... don't think he has a phobia

been on the market from about 2009.. and has been out of stock for the most part of that, tbh.

jayjo- find me a forum that doesn't have pred or needto reps that rate this ?

good luck.

to needtoobuildmuscle rep - not sponsered? what, needto or pred nutrition has reps on forums and doesn't pay ? ok...

to the rep , again - the op has no fear of needles obviously so what is the plus side of using hcgenerate over real , cheaper hcg?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Exactly you could get 30,000iu and 6 1ml amps of bac water for the price of 1 tub hcgenerate.

When I can be ****d I'll find a post where mars1960 rips it apart bit by bit, and I take his word over a NTBM rep anyday.(no offence)


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Exactly you could get 30,000iu and 6 1ml amps of bac water for the price of 1 tub hcgenerate.
> 
> When I can be ****d I'll find a post where mars1960 rips it apart bit by bit, and I take his word over a NTBM rep anyday.(no offence)


This one?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/146736-hcgenerate-peoples-thoughs.html


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just found his post 



Mars said:


> "By utilizing HCGenerate, the steroid user can maintain testicular function and normal testosterone levels WHILE running a cycle of anabolic steroids!"
> 
> *Bollox. That is impossible.*
> 
> ...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/146736-hcgenerate-peoples-thoughs.html


And another one yes.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

BURGERKING, BIATCH I GOT THE CROWNS NUGGA!

think I just pee'd.

loll


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Activate Xtreme any day.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

rjohal said:


> I love this post :lol:
> 
> Is this the same guy in the pics on the following web page?
> 
> http://www.needtogetaas.com/


Having not met him in person, yes i believe so - been shown this before. I judge on what I know and experience though and the way he puts himself out there (the reason this site was created by someone that had their nose put out of joint) for people is incredible.

Main reason though is I am compltetely sold on the products. The vast majority of any board reps are just consumers and in exchange for represnting the brand on the forums so it is seen and answering questions relating to the products etc we are paid with store credit/supplements. So bottomline is if I though any of it was sh1t and did not chose to use it etc then there is no gain in logging on and posting everyday.

Check out Episode #801 from a couple of weeks back on SuperHuman Radio http://www.superhumanradio.com/ the guy has not developed this company and product line for no reason.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

rjohal said:


> I love this post :lol:
> 
> Is this the same guy in the pics on the following web page?
> 
> http://www.needtogetaas.com/


The way I see it:

1: the more successful you are, the more likely you'll have haters (especially those who pay to have a website slamming another person) (and we've seen pics of arnie photoshopped to make him look worse and they've been reproduced around the web)

2: I'm a member on a lotta forums and I've seen nothing but praise for the guy from the NTBM reps (and gives away loads of free stuff on the boards)

3: The few NTBM products i've used are great, especially Need2sleep.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^ may have to give this need2sleep a go!


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Something that always bugs me.

the criticism of products...

no rep actually argues it. Mars slated the product and has been mentioned and linked to in this thread.. yet where where the reps? why did they ignore what he said? why didn't they prove him wrong with facts and show that it IS the product you are claiming it to be?

Two chances there has been to argue the points and prove it is a good product... why not take that chance and prove the doubters wrong?

instead reps for this product and other pct products need2 make ignore them and only reply to those who don't doubt the product... makes no sense to me, if it is indeed a good product.

I'm not doubting the whole range. Plenty of companies produce clones of SD etc

it's this fake hcg I'm doubting


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> Something that always bugs me.
> 
> the criticism of products...
> 
> ...


That's the whole issue with me mate, I'm not slating the company(as I'm probs gonna try need2sleep), just this one product.

They don't defend the product against criticism.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> Something that always bugs me.
> 
> the criticism of products...
> 
> ...


1. Bro, there is only one NTBM rep on this board...

2. I posted enough information about HCGenerate when i was a rep for them. See e.g. this post http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/145106-some-infos-about-fadogia-bridge-hcgenerate.html and the quote below.



JayJo said:


> The ingredients:
> 
> *Fadogia Agrestis:* Increases LH output and subsequent testosterone production.
> 
> ...


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> That's the whole issue with me mate, I'm not slating the company(as I'm probs gonna try need2sleep), just this one product.
> 
> They don't defend the product against criticism.


if I can sell off my TT-33 stash, I'll buy some HCGenerate for cycle in Nov/December. I've run enough cycles and crappy testboosters to know if something is working or not.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

m118 said:


> if I can sell off my TT-33 stash, I'll buy some HCGenerate for cycle in Nov/December. I've run enough cycles and crappy testboosters to know if something is working or not.


Are'nt you using actual hcg at the moment mate?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Are'nt you using actual hcg at the moment mate?


was planning on, but big change in circumstances. not running any cycle at the mo. I have to wait probably 2 months till im good to go. frustrating for sure. I have an amazing cycle lined up: dzine bridged into pro-one (stanodrol during the dzine) with a pct of clomid, ostarine and a testbooster. might run hCGenerate there instead.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

jayjo - I'll ask again, and please answer directly

What is the point of hcgenerate even if it does work(which I doubt) rather than using real hcg from a recovering point of view.

I'm not interested in hearing about it being legal, easy to get or not needing to inject. I'm talking about from a recovery point of view, the whole reason we do PCT.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> jayjo - I'll ask again, and please answer directly
> 
> What is the point of hcgenerate even if it does work(which I doubt) rather than using real hcg from a recovering point of view.
> 
> I'm not interested in hearing about it being legal, easy to get or not needing to inject. I'm talking about from a recovery point of view, the whole reason we do PCT.


First off no natural product is going to completely compare to a pharmacuetical drug. this is obvious.

HCG can cause side effects similar to those of injectable testosterone. It aromatizes at a high rate which could result in gynecomastia. It's possible that you'll have water retention from it. Plus mood swings and high blood pressure can also be attributed to the intake of HCG.

HCGenerate is *not* as powerful as HCG, but it also does not offer the above mentioned side effects plus it has other (important) effects, beside the test boosting effects, like the following:

- It improves liver function (Fenugreek)

- promotes better mood and feeling of well being (Tribulus)

- prevents reductions in IGF (Vitamin E)

- improves HDL (Vitamin E)

- keeps estrogen level in range (Zinc)

I hope this is the (direct) answer you've been looking for.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow - not logged in for a day and I have apparently ignored criticsm and opportunities to defend HCGenerate?

I will be entirely honest and say that I am not a fan of the use of similar or AAS or prescription drugs names for OTC supplements as I feel it invites scepticsm but I am not in charge of marketing for the company.

Forget the name for 5 minutes and therefoe any comparison to HCG - it is just a name whether it is well chosen or not.

Here you have a test booster with actual listed ingredients and quantities and the chosen extracts for the foundation of just about any recommended or liked test booster on the market (often with no more of each individual test boosting extract then HCGenerate and no other included).

If you look at the facts you have 1000mg of fadogia stem (the stem aspect being essential as it is what the studies were based on so forget products containing fadogia if not specifically from the stem), to stimulate the leydig cells. As men age, the leydig cells activity decreases, putting strain on the pituitary gland- which in turn causes low levels of testosterone production. As the leydig cells are stimulated, the pituitary can begin to function at a normal pace and produce a higher concentration of both free testosterone and total serum levels. It also will help to stimulate the natural production of testosterone, helping bring natural levels back to normal fast so you can keep your gains. Libido normally suffers when test production is shut down, so again stimulation of natural production of test signaled in the pituitary helps to keep your performance at a maximum.

1000mg of both Divanil and Testofen - these are larger doses then most of the test boosters on the market that contain nothing else per serving. There are many a study available and log of test boosters using these extracts.

The addition of Tribulus Terrestris and Zinc are to help the body produce at its peak levels. This is another aspect of the product which make it ideal for use on cycle alongside a PH as well as in PCT as use on cycle will reduce the level of shutdown youw oudl otherwise experience and maintain a far greater libido throughout.

So forget the name and making comparisons to HCG and look at the product for what it is and that is a very thorough test booster.

In regards to why would someone chose this over real HCG well many people are not comfortable with injectables which is another reason I believe PH products still have th epopularity they do and also there is a wide scope of consumer base out there unaware of the forums and tools to educate their selves as to what it required or where and how to source prescription required pharmaceuticals.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I have never tried HCGenerate so am not hating one way or another.

There was a post on AM which said Gencor ordered NTBM to change the labels on the bottles as you were not using 'testofen' but instead were using 'fenugreek extract'.

Is there any truth in this?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> I have never tried HCGenerate so am not hating one way or another.
> 
> There was a post on AM which said Gencor ordered NTBM to change the labels on the bottles as you were not using 'testofen' but instead were using 'fenugreek extract'.
> 
> Is there any truth in this?


No.

1000 Fenugreek PE (50% testofen)


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> No.
> 
> 1000 Fenugreek PE (50% testofen)


I emailed Gencor to clarify this as the original post was made by Eric from Primordial Performance. I thought it to be completely unprofessional if the allegation was unfounded.

This is the reply I got from them, for anyone who is interested.

"HCGenerate does not contain Testofen and we have informed Need to Build Muscle that they must not use our trademarks Testofen or Fenuside on their products"


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^lol


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> I emailed Gencor to clarify this as the original post was made by Eric from Primordial Performance. I thought it to be completely unprofessional if the allegation was unfounded.
> 
> This is the reply I got from them, for anyone who is interested.
> 
> "HCGenerate does not contain Testofen and we have informed Need to Build Muscle that they must not use our trademarks Testofen or Fenuside on their products"


I will leave this one here as I am not going to begin to discuss the info I know about Eric and PP.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I know there are arguments back and forth between NTBM and PP. I was not trying to bring that up, there would be no point as PP aren't even on this board. 

I just wanted to know what your reply was to the Gencor email?


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

bdcc said:


> I know there are arguments back and forth between NTBM and PP. I was not trying to bring that up, there would be no point as PP aren't even on this board.
> 
> I just wanted to know what your reply was to the Gencor email?


Straight from NTBM:



> Yes we are using the exact same extract as testofen. the ingredient in hcgenerate is exactly the same exact thing as "testofen" same extract same everything. All testofen is is a "trade marked" name for "brand" of extracted Fenugreek.
> 
> Legally we cant call it Testofen. Just like Legally cosco cant call them fruit loops so they call them phucking fruity O's.
> 
> You will notice we have changed it to fenugreek extract PE on the web site and all future bottles will be the same. The extract is what we have been using in the product since day one though.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks JayJo, that's what I thought.So are the new labels different to the one jw posted as it has testofen written on there or is this the new label?


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

bdcc said:


> Thanks JayJo, that's what I thought.So are the new labels different to the one jw posted as it has testofen written on there or is this the new label?


The new labels will have Fenugreek PE (Extracted 50%) or something similar on them.


----------



## Needtogetaas (Feb 20, 2011)

Activate Axtreme

Prop blend 1500 mg??????

Divanil (Propietary Urtica Dioica Extract containing SHBG Binding and Aromatase Inhibiting Lignana Including 3,4-Divanillyltetrahydrofuran Secoisolariciresinol), Mucuna Pruriens SE (20% L-Dopa), Maca Root PE 20:1 (Lepidium Meyenii)

** LevoTest:

Bryonia Laciniosa Seed PE 10:1, L-Dopa (standarized 95% Extract of Mucuna Pruriens, pZole ((Propietary Extract of Brassaiopsis Glumerulata), Vitamin D (as D3 Cholecalciferol)

He prop blend means that in every single ingredient above combined together makes up 1500mg total and you have 60 servings of this per bottle for a total of 90,000mg total active who knows what in each bottle and 1500mg active who knows what per dose.

Servings size 5 caps

Servings per container 30

each serving contains

Fadogia Agrestis 1000mg

Fenugreek PE Extracted 50% 1000mg

3,4 Divanillytahydrofuran 500mg

Bulgarain Tribulus Terrstre 500mg

Vtiamin E 200mg

LJ:100 100mg

zink 7mg

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/147719-activate-xtreme-vs-hcgenerate-3.html



Bashman said:


> I've seen a lot more positive user feedback on HGenerate than I have Activate Xtreme, but AX is backed up with blood work and IMO Driven Sports is one of the most reputable companies out there.


http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle-info/160303-outstanding-log-anabolic-10.html#post2659055

post 194 more blood test took pics of the paper handed to him by the doctors. ^^^^^^^^^^

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/bodybuilding-supplements/i-bet-nobody-has-tested-hcgenerate-like-i-did-awesome-689589.html

tests ^^^

http://needtobuildmuscle.net/forum/f2/blood-work-proof-after-6-weeks-hcgenerate-post-heavy-cycle-8367.html

more tests ^^^

There is also blood work for hcgenerate too. https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/njmuscleguyfirsttest.pdf?w=ce0994f8

This is the test results of a man name NJmuscle on another forum. On HRT for 6 years and then jumped off and now 3 months after getting off and running hcgenerate/forma-stanzol/and Unleashed post cycle he is doing just fine. Lipids could use more help but I will slap him on some N2gaurd and clear that problem right up&#8230;

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/test%20results%20after%20bolan%20cycle%20and%20my%20pct%20plan.jpg?w=2fa12826 <?- Her is a man 3 weeks removed from a Deiselbolan cycle. That's is dimythezine and methoxy and no test base used for the cycle so he was shut down or should have been as most would say/we all know from experience&#8230;

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/my-hcgenerate-experience-687243.html

http://needtobuildmuscle.net/blog/2011/07/28/fadogia-agrestis-boosts-testosterone-600-the-original-study/ ?-- also plenty of studies on many of the ingredents in Hcgenerate

Yes Driven Sports /Matt is a good guy and yes matt and I are friends..



Driven Sports said:


> No, Activate Xtreme is excellent for sex drive. It will go toe-to-toe with any testosterone booster out there. It hasn't been a market leader for years by mistake.
> 
> I've recently noticed another copycat of our high and low standardization of mucuna pruriens extracts in a product. That's two now, am expecting more!


However DS/Matt or who ever is controlling this account. I know you have a good product in the Activate and lots of people like it. But I would Caution you about jumping into every this vs that thread and blindly defending your product. Or any thread asking for advice for that matter&#8230;

Now although many many people use Hcgenerate for a stand alone test booster and even more use it for a sex drive increase This is not the Focus of its creation. Yes Many people use Hcgenerate for many reason and we do (rightfully so) let people know that it can be used for sex a test boost. However we highly market and advice the use of this product for on cycle use. Exactly what the person in this thread is asking about..

Now what I would ask you is why? Why did you blindly jump into this thread and say Activate over hcgenerate for on cycle use? Or did you not really read the question at hand and only read the title of the thread?

You also Kind of maid some kind of a implication that hcgenerate is a copycat of your product in anyway shape or form? NO not even slightly close other then the 3,4 Divanil the two product have nothing in common and even their uses have little in common imo.. Exactly how much Divanil is in each serving of avitvate anyway if you do not mind people asking??? Is it close to the 500mg per serving that is in hcgenerate? Which would then make all the other ingredients in the product quite low would it not?

Ok SO now let us really get down to Helping the man in this cycle because in all honesty that is what this is all about in the end is it not? DS/Matt the focus should always be placed on Sitting down and analizing exactly what Nocarbs (or anyone for that matter) needs in a product. Looking at his entire cycle and figuring out what product is going to help him best.

Now Looking at the cycle one thing that is not going to help him is the super hyped claims that Activate lowers shbg.. Which I do believe it does do as its claimed but for this cycle in this instance nocarbs is already taking Winstrol and and Provirone and then he is also adding in nolva to the cycle as well. So lowering estrogen is also not needed on this cycle of his ether. The combo of DHT derivatives are lowering his SHBG ( we both know nothing on earth does this better then Proviron) ,Lowering estrogen, and also lowering his prolactin levels as well.

Now you jumped in very quickly to say that in this cycle that he is running Activate is going to be the product to help his sex drive.. I would ask you how??? By what mechanism of action is the Activate going to do this for him? I am asking because hey you know the product well enough to quickly toss it out as the better advice without even thinking about the circumstances so maybe you know something I do not know? I believe you are a smart guy but (and forgive me I am not at all tryint to be rude or a wise ass or one up you in anyway) I think maybe you did not put much thought into your reply?

Now On the contrary I would say that Hcgenerate would be a good help to him on this scycle..

http://needtobuildmuscle.net/blog/2011/07/11/fadogia-agrestis/ ?- Please anyone feel free to read my Article and this is 1 article only on fadoga alone.. Not including the effects its going to have in combo with everything else in the product.



C.Hill said:


> And your running hcgenerate to help recovery after? Are you fúcking joking?lol





C.Hill said:


> Yes to give it a go on an epi or sd cycle, not a test and winny cycle.
> 
> Was interested in it from all the hype until I researched more and found it doesn't really do what it's says it does


My friend you must not have done much research at all did you?



Must_Be_HBFS said:


> hcgenerate has a better rep... because of ONE board. coincidently the same board that flogs the stuff.
> 
> I'd take any info relating to the product on that site with a pinch of salt.
> 
> ...


Why thank you for asking my friend. Hcgenerate Was 3 years old this past July&#8230; And as for it only being spoken of and given good reviews on one site alone. Like the person above you. You also did not do much research and are clearly saying what ever thought pops into your head without thinking it through or bothering to check..

http://www.leanbulk.com/forum/personal-supplement-logs/15256-hcgenerate.html

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/supplement-forum/590967-if-anymone-not-convinced-power-hcgenerate-im-giving-away-samples.html

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/supplement-forum/156009-hcgenerate-review.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/122296-ntbm-bridge-hcgenerate.html

http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?6017-hcgenerate-works

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/150984-t23-hcgenerate-log.html

http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?5386-HCGenerate-and-need2guard

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/150956-bdccs-hcgenerate-log.html

http://www.strongbeast.com/showthread.php/2-HCGenerate

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/post-cycle-therapy/170820-boost-libido.html

5 seconds of google searching proves you wrong instantly my friend. You have 0 ground to stand on with the above comment I am sorry bro your just flat out wrong , But I am betting you already knew this..


----------



## Needtogetaas (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok I wrote out a 10 Paragraph reply like I did on the other thread and of course I am going to have to wait for the respected review of a Mod to ok my post. I do hope they allow me to Have my say as I feel it is important to the conversation at hand here.

As for the Dudes Attacking me Personally I did not bother to address it in my post above and I never will. I mean really do people even pay attention to other people who personally attack others anymore? I am positive that most of us these days are pretty grown up around these forums now. No one acts like children and makes personal attacks any more do they?? I see it every once in a wile but for the most part I think most everyone just ignores people who act childish like that. I mean it serves zero purpose and helps no one. Nor would it help me or anyone for me to waste my time fighting with some one like OMG he called me names lmao.. I'm rubber your glue kids **** ya I do my best not to bother with it..

I am here on line to talk to people, make friend, help others as much as I can. I defend my products at tthe times I feel they are the best or a good choice. I recommend others products if and when I feel they have one that will help best. Activate would have been a great add to his cycle had he not already been taking provirone, winstrol and nolva but IMO it serves no purpose adding it into the cycle now. I would have him use the activate during the pct to prevent a rebound effect on everything that the DHT derivatives is now suppressing.. Add in some of that Trazol ( good product BTW) and then combine that with Forma-stanzol and some unleashed and you got a pct that is plenty powerful enough and centered around everything he was taking during the cycle and normalizing everything.

I am sorry to anyone who hates me for um I guess for believing in what I do. Helping and reaching out to as many as I can, and o I guess for not being perfect ether. But I love my life and I love what I do so its no skin off my back if you dislike me for it.. You may try giving me a chance as a real person though and find out I can be a pretty good friend to have. I help all my friend and even people I do not know, I give so damn much it hurts and anyone can see that. I do everything I can to show the communities I am a part of that this is not about the money for me. This is my passion, its my life , its what I love , and I enjoy what I do every day.. Thanks


----------



## Needtogetaas (Feb 20, 2011)

Also For the record and just in case some one gets it the wrong way. I am not saying nor would I ever say that Driven sports Does not meet and or exceed the supplement facts on its labels. I know Matts Integrity Is of the same level as me. If he says XYZ is in the product then XYZ is in that product. If I felt this was not true then I would not Have Driven sports making some of my products for me TEE HEE .. Yes DS makes some of our Most popular products And Matt Is a Good friend of mine. I am only here Supporting and defending my self and my product which I have much passion for.

Speaking of Which I need to place a nice order here real soon ..


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Nate, we have had a few conversations on AM.

Could you clear something up for me please. HCGenerate originally labelled it as licenced Testofen. When I asked about this jw did not answer directly so I emailed Gencor and they said they had warned you about using their name without paying for it. JayJo kindly copied a response from you (I think) where you said the extract was exactly the same but you couldn't use the name (understandable, many companies do not pay for the licenced ingredients).

What concerns me is on paper this implies you knew at one point you were breaching their licence on your labels, which looks misleading.

By your own admission you are a man of high ethics so I thought I would ask you directly for an explanation. This is the only testosterone booster with fenugreek I have ever tried without any noticeable change in libido and I have used higher and lower doses seperately. After the label concerns from Gencor it worries me that the extract is not the same or something has gone wrong somewhere.

Thank you.

Ben


----------



## Needtogetaas (Feb 20, 2011)

bdcc said:


> Hi Nate, we have had a few conversations on AM.
> 
> Could you clear something up for me please. HCGenerate originally labelled it as licenced Testofen. When I asked about this jw did not answer directly so I emailed Gencor and they said they had warned you about using their name without paying for it. JayJo kindly copied a response from you (I think) where you said the extract was exactly the same but you couldn't use the name (understandable, many companies do not pay for the licenced ingredients).
> 
> ...


No Not really my friend. When I designed the Hcgenerate product just like when I design almost any and all products I make I made it using my manufacturer quote center. I used ingredients listed on the quote center as ingredients the manufacturer had available to me . On their Manufacturers quote center and list of ingredients they have to work with they had it listed as Testofen so therefor I assumed that is exactly what I had available to me and would be using in the product. When I got contacted by the people that make testofen it was the first time I had heard of this company and I explained to them exactly what I am explaining to you now. Then I immediately called my Manufacturer and asked them what was up... They explained to me they were sorry it was there mistake and yes it needed to be changed. I gave the testofen people their contact information and it has been out of my hands ever since then where it will stay. It was a mistake made on the part of the manufacturer And

they have fixed it as have I...

It was a label mistake and it got fixed. We all don't start out perfect in this game. We make our mistakes we own it. Then If your good you learn from them and improve every step of the way..

In regards to the product not working great for you. Weird that the product would work wonders for thousands of people with nothing but the best reviews I have ever seen in a product but your body only responds to testofen so its not working for you lmao. Hey I guess Nothing works for everyone I am sorry your body only responds to just testofen that is really to bad.

PS. Starting Jan of 2012 every single N2BM product will have a brand new label. We are completely readesigning the entire product line with a sick new look. All products will have the same labels with slight differences but all uniform like most product lines are. Along with the New Label each label will have the following.

1. New company information as we now have our own facility and retail store. We also have a New Toll free number so this will be

on all the new products labels.

2. We have joined a program with chromadex

and they will be testing everyone of our products from top to bottom to start and then all products through out the year at random. So all N2BM products will have on the labels the chromadex Product testing program seal letting everyone know all of our products are tested at random off the shelf.

3. Made in GMP certified facility logo as the manufacturer we used as been certified for a long time now.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Needtogetaas said:


> In regards to the product not working great for you. Weird that the product would work wonders for thousands of people with nothing but the best reviews I have ever seen in a product but your body only responds to testofen so its not working for you lmao. Hey I guess Nothing works for everyone I am sorry your body only responds to just testofen that is really to bad.


After what seemed like an honest admission of fault with the Testofen branding which I appreciated I did not appreciate this paragraph. I did not say anywhere that I "only respond to Testofen". I have logged and reviewed a product which does not contain Testofen but rather a proposed comparable extract like you use and I responded very favourably to it. I have also reviewed one of your products with an extremely positive review.

I have to review things honestly and your product did not work for me, I have to say this as transparent for anyone reading my review. Just to clarify, I have not said, at any point, on any forum that I "only respond to "Testofen" so the implication from you that I have said that is unfair. I asked you a question honestly and respectfully and I would appreciate the same respect back.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe we have lost sight of what was actually being asked and answered here 

The Testofen/Fenungreek thing has been asked and answered and I know you logged the product honestly for us and from memory the other product was a sample of N2KTS I sent you which you gave positive feedback on (have I got that right, too much on to go back and check).

Let us all be friends


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bdcc said:


> I have to review things honestly and your product did not work for me.


Surprise surprise


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Maybe we have lost sight of what was actually being asked and answered here
> 
> The Testofen/Fenungreek thing has been asked and answered and I know you logged the product honestly for us and from memory the other product was a sample of N2KTS I sent you which you gave positive feedback on (have I got that right, too much on to go back and check).
> 
> Let us all be friends


My question was answered yes, thank you. I received a full tub of N2KTS in the giveaway on AM and left a very detailed and positive review and recommended it many times since. That is why I dislike the insinuation on his post that my review would be anything other than honest.

For what it's worth your level of being receptive to honesty in my log was really nice to see. I am disappointed in that aspect of Nate's post above. He came in here to answer some criticism and in my opinion let himself down with that sentence. In my opinion if you are going to give away products for sponsored logs on foreign forums you have to respect it when someone doesn't get results from it rather than biting back and misquoting what I said.



C.Hill said:


> Surprise surprise


I am not sure what this is implying so have no direct response, I don't want to ruffle more feathers. Please clarify.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

bdcc said:


> My question was answered yes, thank you. I received a full tub of N2KTS in the giveaway on AM and left a very detailed and positive review and recommended it many times since. That is why I dislike the insinuation on his post that my review would be anything other than honest.
> 
> For what it's worth your level of being receptive to honesty in my log was really nice to see. I am disappointed in that aspect of Nate's post above. He came in here to answer some criticism and in my opinion let himself down with that sentence. In my opinion if you are going to give away products for sponsored logs on foreign forums you have to respect it when someone doesn't get results from it rather than biting back and misquoting what I said.
> 
> I am not sure what this is implying so have no direct response, I don't want to ruffle more feathers. Please clarify.


Ahh I thought I sent a NTBM sample sachet out to you - must have been couple of the other loggers from the Predator give away, threw a few out last few weeks.

TBH I doubt any offence was intended on Nate's part knowing the time and effort he puts in on forums all round the world - the guy does not sleep for replying to this and that. Only yesterday morning I had an email exchange with him at 07:40 UK time which would have been like almost 3am over in Boston and have no doubt he would have bene still going long after I went off to grab my next breakfast


----------



## Needtogetaas (Feb 20, 2011)

bdcc said:


> After what seemed like an honest admission of fault with the Testofen branding which I appreciated I did not appreciate this paragraph. I did not say anywhere that I "only respond to Testofen". I have logged and reviewed a product which does not contain Testofen but rather a proposed comparable extract like you use and I responded very favourably to it. I have also reviewed one of your products with an extremely positive review.
> 
> I have to review things honestly and your product did not work for me, I have to say this as transparent for anyone reading my review. Just to clarify, I have not said, at any point, on any forum that *I "only respond to "Testofen" so the implication from you that I have said that is unfair*. I asked you a question honestly and respectfully and I would appreciate the same respect back.


 Yes that is "exactly what you said" when it pertains to all ingredients in the hcgenerate product that is exactly what you have said about them.

I respectfully Answered you as well? You said the products did not work for you.. so that means NOTHING IN THE PRODUCT WORKS FOR YOU!! Correct. Then made reference to the extract we use. So by your own words you are saying nothing in the product works for you and the testofen is something you know does work for you so the fanugreek we are using is not working for you... Your entire statement was centered and geared to make reference that our fenugreek extract is not as good or is not working for you...................... AND THERE IS NO WAY WHAT SO EVER THAT YOU CAN MAKE THAT TRUE ASSUMPTION UNLESS NOTHING ELSE IN THE PRODUCT WORKS FOR YOU ETHER!!!! Am I correct? Otherwise you would have responded favorable?

I am not being rude nor am I trying to be and more often then not I am never tryint to be rude to anyone. NOT ME! (lets not forget who gave out all these free products and who is always doing so. This is but a fraction of the nice things I do for people and ways I show people I care) I am not the rude guy running around tryint to start drama and or fights with random people even if I do not like what they have to say.. I am a adult and I act like one as I feel strongly I did here in this thread.

*
No I made a simple and truthfully statement based off facts gathered from your statement. I did not call you any names but friend or bro maybe. I did not make any rude comments nothing rude in anyway what so ever. *. The only way you could make the assumption you have made is if you do not respond well to "anything but testofen" when it pertains to every single ingredient that is in hcgenerate. So Fadogia , 3,4-dvil, LJ, trib, zink all do nothing for you as well. This would have to be a true statement would it not?

And for that I said I feel sorry for you and It was bad and I felt bad for you. That is not being rude that is being nice. I feel your pain and I think it sucks that non of the above works for you... I wish it did... Anyway Sorry if that some how sounded rude its not how I meant it I meant it in a sympathetic manner and I hope you find other things that work for you .. Thank you and have a great thanksgiving my friend.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I have never said "I only respond to Testofen". I have made a point that companies often use unlicenced ingredients to save cost.

I have used other fenugreek extracts which were not licenced and enjoyed the product, hence my certainty that I have never said "I only respond to Testofen". I have acknowledged on multiple occasions that unlicenced versions do not bother me, assuming they know the potency is the same as that which they are replicating.

The reason for my first post to you is because I wondered if there was a bad batch which you were aware of because on paper this product should have done a lot for me, I love two of the main ingredients yet on this occasion I felt nothing. This is why I asked originally;



> After the label concerns from Gencor it worries me that the extract is not the same or something has gone wrong somewhere.


I don't really understand why you are quoting that I said only Testofen works for me but my original question has been cleared up.


----------

